

From backend to frontend. From Ruby to CoffeeScript - snatcher
http://mlomnicki.com/javascript/2012/08/13/from-backend-to-frontend.html

======
rizla
Good to see people trying something ew, but isn't this just a bit of 'it
doesnt do what I'm used too, so it's broken'

"Funny thing. Adding arrays returns a string. Subtracting them returns NaN.
Again, JavaScript devs will explain why. Maybe even try to convince you that
it’s perfectly fine behaviour. It’s not"

Things like this in all languages, are what separates pros from tinkerers, in
my opinion. It can be confusing, sometimes there are no good reason for this,
other times there are.

I like JavaScript for all its quirks. It's the quirks hat have allowed it to
be used in ways that were never envisaged.

To the OP, if you find something that doesn't work like everything else would,
have a look at exploiting that difference before trying to make it conform

Otherwise nice post

Disclaimer: JS Dev to the core

------
andrzejkrzywda
I'm really happy to see more and more backend developers discover the joy of
frontend programming!

As for the main point, I agree that JS stdlib is almost non-existing and can't
be relied on. Libraries like underscore.js or sugarj.js fill the gap and
compete for the community-stdlib.

Good post!

